# velboa faux fur vs minky



## cpaoline (Oct 9, 2012)

I have been asked what's the big deal with minky and what's the difference between faux fur and velboa. 
Minky's refers to the feel of the fabric similar to a mink coat. It is in a league of its own.
Faux fur and velboa are not as soft to the touch, then feel stiff, the backing on both is stiff and scratchy. Hope this clears things up.


----------

